# Exedy GTR/Skyline Clutch Offers



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We have some excellent Exedy Clutch offers for all GTR forum users. 

R32 GTR 

Stage 1 Organic Clutch Kit = £304

Stage 2 Sports Clutch Kit = £421

Hyper Single Clutch Kit = £820

Hyper Single VF Clutch Kit = £974

Hyper Multi Twin Clutch Kit = £1375

Hyper Multi Triple Clutch Kit = £1478

Carbon-D Twin Clutch Kit = £1900

Flywheel (if required) = £350 (when bought with clutch)


R33 GTR

Stage 1 Clutch Kit = £431

Stage 2 Sports Clutch Kit = £509

Hyper Single Clutch Kit = £845

Hyper Single VF Clutch Kit = £1194

Hyper Multi Twin Clutch Kit = £1426

Hyper Multi Triple Clutch Kit = £1696

Flywheel (if required) = £350 (when bought with clutch)


R34 GTR

Hyper Single VF Clutch Kit = £1281

Hyper Multi Twin Clutch Kit = £1562

Hyper Multi Triple Clutch Kit = £1850

Compe-D Clutch Kit = £1568

Carbon-D Twin Clutch Kit = £2048

Carbon-R Triple Clutch Kit = £2719


Prices include UK mainland courier delivery. International delivery is available on request.

Please PM me, call me or email me to place your order

Thank you
*


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you need a new clutch? Contact us for best prices


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Plenty of options available chaps


----------

